# Gotta have it



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

yup


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> yup
> 
> Spraying Arborcoat on Rails with a Graco ProShot FF - YouTube


It is a handy tool that I am glad to have. 

Scott how many gallons did you use for that job? Did you only spray the spindles? 

I am betting there was a Festool video done from that job too.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Poor grass.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That big red sig really stands out sometimes.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Poor grass.


Yea, I tell you. Scott's work doesn't even compare to yours. Didn't you start a thread recently? :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Crap - Didnt realize that was Scotts video.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yea, I tell you. Scott's work doesn't even compare to yours. Didn't you start a thread recently? :jester:


That house I did would be a guest house in some of Scott's projects. I really wish he would post more work pics and really blow the doors off this place. 


BTW - none of that compared to that honeycomb ceiling you did big fella. That thing was sick.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> that honeycomb ceiling you did big fella. That thing was sick.


I agree shame you had to tone it down, I liked the contrast a lot.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I agree shame you had to tone it down, I liked the contrast a lot.


Tone it down?!!!! After two color changes, they made me paint it all white!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Tone it down?!!!! After two color changes, they made me paint it all white!


That is what I mean, I liked the darker color contrast best really was a sharp job Paul. :notworthy:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Set the box on the tailgate smiling away and what was I to find inside.....
Opened the box and this is what I found.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Empty?!!!!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

burn


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Funny stuff mister.

They delivered it within ten minutes. Fun toy. 

One gallon of paint purchased versus two in order to spray. Total time setup, spray clean up maybe 1 hour. 

Spraying did in one coat what it is taking to get, from a coverage standpoint, with three brushcoats on a couple of doors. How much time did that save me and what is that worth for the difference in time spent? Now I am looking for ways to use it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I've had Soft Gloss Essex Green in mine now for 8 months. Just got some stock to shoot yesterday. Going to check and see if it will shoot tomorrow.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Cleaning them suck.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I refuse to do it.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Set the box on the tailgate smiling away and what was I to find inside.....
> Opened the box and this is what I found.


First I drooled over the video, then I LMAO at that empty box, and then I felt sorry for you. Glad you had it delivered out to the jobsite!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Set the box on the tailgate smiling away and what was I to find inside.....
> Opened the box and this is what I found.


Looks like they sold you the display/demo unit to me. 

Congrats on taking the plunge.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

So what's the current verdict on these? Heard mixed reviews about them not that long ago. Sounds like those of you posting like them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> So what's the current verdict on these? Heard mixed reviews about them not that long ago. Sounds like those of you posting like them.


I mainly use mine on exterior stuff, gutters, downspouts, doors, shutters, garage doors. They by no means replace a airless but it is almost always in the van and ready when I need it. Have had it since last year and waiting to see how long it lasts. The batteries do not seem to last as long as Graco says. 

I have the ps ff.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Cleaning them suck.





NEPS.US said:


> I refuse to do it.


Yeah but you make so much profit you can afford to buy a new one everytime you need one. Not like us "altruistic" painters. :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Yeah but you make so much profit you can afford to buy a new one everytime you need one. Not like us "altruistic" painters. :whistling2::thumbup:


Women want him and guys want to be him, or so he told me once.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Women want him and guys want to be him, or so he told me once.


What brought Bill into the conversation? :blink:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> That is what I mean, I liked the darker color contrast best really was a sharp job Paul. :notworthy:


Where is the photo?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Where is the photo?


http://www.painttalk.com/f24/another-one-16642/
The honeycomb ceiling is what we were talking about but all parts of the job look awesome.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh yes I remember that. That's a real tester with all of the changes.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Question about the PS ff. 

Does anyone struggle getting theirs to push exterior Duration? 

I prime it, go to spray and I get nothing. Sometimes I will get three to five seconds worth of spraying, then back to nothing. I am aware this probably isn't good, but just to see what would happen, I primed, then with the trigger still depressed release prime and it shoots material for maybe a little longer than the five seconds. 

When I go to clean it, primes fine, release trigger, take it off prime, pull trigger and it shoots water as long as I keep the trigger depressed. This is why I am thinking maybe Duration is too thick. Hopefully it is just me doing something wrong. 

I added a touch of water and some floetrol today to see if it would help. Nope. 

It is a different beast. I see the benefit of it though. I will take some time and get familiar with it this weekend.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Question about the PS ff.
> 
> Does anyone struggle getting theirs to push exterior Duration?
> 
> ...


I use mine for exterior stuff and I spray Aura, Duration and Manor Hall Timeless through mine unthined. What you are describing about the pause in the spraying is what mine does when the batteries are low.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> It is a handy tool that I am glad to have.
> 
> Scott how many gallons did you use for that job? Did you only spray the spindles?
> 
> I am betting there was a Festool video done from that job too.


Sean

That footage was from our log cabin resto from last summer. 

The large spindle/rail system was a small part of the overall project. I sprayed the spindle and rails but not the deck. I sprayed the Arborcoat stain with the proshot, which is the video in the op, and then I sprayed the clear the next day with the Earlex 5500 just for variety. The ProShot worked great, didnt make sense to do the same thing on the second round. The Earlex sprayed it well too. I posted a vid of that somewhere around here the other day. 

The spindle and rail system took almost a gal per coat. If you clink the above link in this post, you can see the rail system in the overall context of the log cabin. 

We used a ton of AC on the project as a whole. I'd have to go back and look up the actual quantity, it was a buttload. We had chem stripped and neutralized the entire place, then festool sanded prior to AC app. It is stunning, and it was the first time I ever ran extractors on an exterior. Would never do a job like this without them. The stain, to this day, is intense, pops like bastid.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Question about the PS ff.
> 
> Does anyone struggle getting theirs to push exterior Duration?
> 
> ...



'
I have been meaning to write a detailed piece on this, but just havent had time.

Two things that will cheer up your PS are to make sure to give it a healthy diet of pump armor every single time without fail, and leave it in the pump and cup after cleaning. I do this religiously. 

Second, you might want to crack the top end open, pull the check valve and give it a good pump armor bath. This slicks it up. 

I think you are experiencing a stuck check valve. The paints you are using are very hard on the check valve. 

Check the check valve. Then, check the check valve. 

Its all about the check valve.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Scott...post more work pics .


We are finishing a large project these days. Currently working on antique reclaimed oak timber and panel ceilings. This picture is at the top of the stage tower in one of the entry foyers. It is about 28 feet to peak. When we break down the tower, I will get a perspective shot on it. 

Its the same project I was spraying C235 in the other day with hvlp. 

Our crew continues to blow me away.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Any of you use this to do cabinets and doors very much or do you just go back to your regular airless?


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

I have used 15 or so gal. of latex, alk. enamel and urethane with my
True Coat Plus (311 tip) on 50+ doors, baseboard, window liners and casings. The results are excellent. The needle leaked and Graco replaced it, right away. i use pump armour after use. Great tool, and great advice from the site to get started.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Any of you use this to do cabinets and doors very much or do you just go back to your regular airless?


ProShots aren't my top choice for cabinets, but I would rather use a ProShot than an airless on cabinets. My first choice is aaa or hvlp depending on size of project. 

Here is a clip of ProShot in cabinet grade though.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great success using my HVLP with oil enamel but not so much with waterbased enamels - especially on full sized doors. That's why I've been toying with the idea of one of these.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ejs said:


> I have used 15 or so gal. of latex, alk. enamel and urethane with my
> True Coat Plus (311 tip) on 50+ doors, baseboard, window liners and casings. The results are excellent. The needle leaked and Graco replaced it, right away. i use pump armour after use. Great tool, and great advice from the site to get started.


Thats good to hear. I havent used the TCP at all. Nice to know it is also up to the task.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We find it very useful on NC, we often do the exterior doors during final touch up (unless there are pilot doors). It also works great to do touch up on sprayed walls.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

RCP said:


> We find it very useful on NC, we often do the exterior doors during final touch up (unless there are pilot doors). It also works great to do touch up on sprayed walls.



Thanks for the feedback Chris.

Since I only do interior I need a way to spray latex on a half dozen doors at a time or do cabinet work without going to a regular airless. My HVLP works great with oil but no so much with waterbased (fine for trim and such but more an issue with larger items). That's why I'm interested in one of these. Last time I was reading some feedback on these there seemed to be mixed reviews.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Did quite a bit of reading on other threads about this after posting myself. Thing is it did this straight out of the box. Or off the display rather. I will armor seal it first today. I have a door I am wanting try it out on. Don't know what else to do if it doesn't behave today I am going to have a convo with the rep. I really want this to work for me.

Armor seal.
Check valve.
Alternative priming method on pg 20 of the manual.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Got it to work. Again, with the color being used, I am doing in one what it takes with three brush coats. I need that time today. 

I did have to 'trick' it though. I prime it, spray on a scrap piece in low speed. Release the trigger and go to high speed and it works fine. Going straight from prime to high speed I get a couple seconds at best. I will look into it more later.


----------



## right? or right now? (Dec 15, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Did quite a bit of reading on other threads about this after posting myself. Thing is it did this straight out of the box. Or off the display rather. I will armor seal it first today. I have a door I am wanting try it out on. Don't know what else to do if it doesn't behave today I am going to have a convo with the rep. I really want this to work for me.
> 
> Armor seal.
> Check valve.
> ...


----------



## right? or right now? (Dec 15, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Poor grass.


 also my thought


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If the deck was anywhere near ground level, it would be a concern, and would call for protection. 

This deck is 20 feet off the ground and the product is highly atomized waterborne, so if anything, poor air.


----------



## right? or right now? (Dec 15, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> If the deck was anywhere near ground level, it would be a concern, and would call for protection.
> 
> This deck is 20 feet off the ground and the product is highly atomized waterborne, so if anything, poor air.


 Damn now its confirmed, I need glasses


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

right? or right now? said:


> Damn now its confirmed, I need glasses


lol.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

give it about another year or so and you will be able to pick these up at yard sales for $25.......they are junk


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> give it about another year or so and you will be able to pick these up at yard sales for $25.......they are junk


Pawn shops will charge around $40


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> If the deck was anywhere near ground level, it would be a concern, and would call for protection.
> 
> This deck is 20 feet off the ground and the product is highly atomized waterborne, so if anything, poor air.


What, you didn't set up full containment?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Pawn shops will charge around $40


Yeah, this thread hasn't exactly been a confidence builder so far.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Yeah, this thread hasn't exactly been a confidence builder so far.


buy some trains with that money, you will get more out of them then that pos


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Yeah, this thread hasn't exactly been a confidence builder so far.


Not sure how many of the devout haters own them though. I see them as just another tool, not a replacement of traditional equipment.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Redirect


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> buy some trains with that money, you will get more out of them then that pos


I really would like this to be a good thing since it sounds like it would be perfect for my needs but... (Scott wanted to know why I chose RH as my PT name - about to kick into gear).
My supplier threw their rental unit at me today and told me to try it out. Don't think *that* would be a fair test.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

researchhound said:


> I really would like this to be a good thing since it sounds like it would be perfect for my needs but... (Scott wanted to know why I chose RH as my PT name - about to kick into gear).
> My supplier threw their rental unit at me today and told me to try it out. Don't think *that* would be a fair test.


RH

If we hadnt done this time after time after time after time, and painted a shop full of cabinets so many times and then turned around and thrown Duration or Aura ext at it followed by acrylic stain, I would be skeptable too.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> RH
> 
> If we hadnt done this time after time after time after time, and painted a shop full of cabinets so many times and then turned around and thrown Duration or Aura ext at it followed by acrylic stain, I would be skeptical too.
> 
> How to paint doors in 27 seconds with a Graco ProShot - YouTube


Thanks Scott. I've seen this video before. As I've said, this seems like it would be the perfect answer to my needs. Not so much skeptical as much as wondering why so many seem to think these are PsOS. 

As I understand it, you seem to feel that the problems people have with them are largely a result of poor maintenance. They use them and then don't clean and service them and wonder why they won't function. Other than basic cleaning after use what are the main maintenance issues?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Thanks Scott. I've seen this video before. As I've said, this seems like it would be the perfect answer to my needs. Not so much skeptical as much as wondering why so many seem to think these are PsOS.
> 
> As I understand it, you seem to feel that the problems people have with them are largely a result of poor maintenance. They use them and then don't clean and service them and wonder why they won't function. Other than basic cleaning after use what are the main maintenance issues?


Its a combination of being a first generation tool, which means there will be a bug or design flaw here or there that were not anticipated. Compounded by the types of materials that guys run. I talk to guys who want these damn things to do epoxy, dryfall, spray entire fascia/soffets...honestly, I think some of it is that, some of it is lack of proper maintenance, and some of it is paint contractors dropping $400 on a tool and expecting it to be a model citizen. I have $4000 sprayer/gun combos whose technology has been around for decades and they are still quirky. 

But in the case of the Proshot, and I think I have used them as much as probably anyone in the country (used them during design and prelaunch phases heavily too), its an entirely new technology. 

If you think about it...you are taking a quart cup, pushing it with a 1500 psi or 2000 psi airless pump, powered by an 18 volt LI battery in the palm of your hand. Thats pretty amazing. When you pack that much activity into a handheld tool, it is going to have some issues, at any price point. 

Most of us came up through as 390 or 440 guys. We had 440s that we could just abuse. Couldnt kill them. I still have a couple of 440s and a 540 that I wish would die, but they wont. Thats what we are used to. 

Proshots are airless, but they are not THAT kind of airless. 

It is a convenience tool. Really intended to be used for those pain in the ass tasks that fall between too big to brush or roll but too small to set up a pump and 50' of hose. 

Trust me, I have had days where I was in the middle of doing something with a PS and that inlet valve would stick. At the time, I didnt know that was what happening. But if I hadnt taken the time to bench it, and figure it out, I never would have figured it out, I would have been pissed that I paid good money for it and came to painttalk to bitch about it like some of these guys are. And I understand that, because i have been so pissed at a Proshot that I wanted to smash it on a driveway and back my truck over it. 

Or, you can learn how to maintain it and keep it running good. I choose to keep them running. Graco is a good company, they dont put out pieces of crap.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scott, 
Thanks very much for taking the time to post the great response.


----------

